# Jet City Amps



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

In case anyone was looking for one, I was in Cosmos Music in Richmond Hill today looking at keyboards and saw that they had 2 of the Jet City 20 watt Soldano designed amps. One 20 watt head with the extension cab and one combo. I didn't get time to get a good look at them.


----------



## tvrfan203 (Jan 6, 2009)

Have them at Pinnacle in Belleville, andat guitar store in Kingston on Princess St by Macdonald Ave as well for those east of Toronto


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I have the 20 if anyone wants to try it out, send me a pm..


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some pretty good looking product from these guys Jet City Amplification - Welcome to Jet City


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm waiting to check out the ISO12USB cab.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

But if you close the door you would not hear anything?


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Bevo said:


> But if you close the door you would not hear anything?


That's the whole idea. Silent recording with a cranked amp at 4am. :rockon2:


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Gotcha!!!!

I knew someone would bite LOL


----------

